# Seiko movement help please..



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

can any of our folk with a knowledge of Seiko world timer movement help me find a replacement for this one please. Have checked hands are free, cleaned contacts etc, but no action.

Is there any thing else I could do, or is it a new engine job?

Cannot see a number on this so far, maybe on the front?

I see cousins have something similar, but not sure if this type is particularly special?


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Give Simon2 a shout, if anyone will know it will be him :thumbsup:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Much obliged...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I would say one of the cousins ones would fit ,they are pretty much all the same size you need to know the shaft length and type. They are cheap enough to try

i think you will need the nef type but can check when on pc and not my phone if u like


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Had a look at Cousins and they do the actual Seiko movement in 3 different shaft lengths one doesn't use a centre nut but double sided tape to secure .

hope that helps :thumbsup:

ps they are NEF fitting as suspected


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Those movements aren't 'always a straight swap, so be prepared to get the file out.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Isn't the inner chapter ring also involved, or is that free?

Also, the outer ring is very sloppy in the housing, is this normal?

( thanks for the advice folks, appreciate it)


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh dear....

it was held in by a circlip.....guess what happened there.. yes, sproing!.. Gone. Crap!

Also... look at this... it has a separate drive for the other chapters...

Guess what isn't going to work anymore...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear, that's a shame............


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, I'm guessing the original movement is unavailable now. Still, it will still look good as a plain old timepiece..


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, new movement in ( although Cousins sent the wrong size retaining nut, not so good)

No, doesnt do 'world time' any more, and the ebay vendor failed to tell me it had been dropped and abused at some point.

Still cleaned up and secured, it still makes a fine desk clock


----------

